# NO CRANK HELP



## breakpads (Dec 14, 2009)

HELLO I NEED A LITTLE HELP WITH A W8 NO CRANK PROBLEM MY CAR IS IN A SHOP AND THEY SAY THEY THINK IT NEEDS A STARTER BUT THEY ARE NOT SURE BUT IF IT IS IT CAN BE A THOUSAND DOLLAR JOB? CAN THAT BE RIGHT?


----------

